# Erratic idle/stalling... again



## Ludicrous (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, so a while back I had a problem with my 2001 Sentra GXE - when I would come to a stop, the idle would bounce around then it would just die. I had the recalls done (sensors, ECM, etc). Well, it's still doing it. The dealer says they can't find anything wrong. It throws NO codes, I'm assuming that's why they say nothing's wrong.

On a side note - after it started doing the erratic idle/stumbling/stalling, I noticed it didn't do it at night. So I started turning on my parking lights. It stopped stalling for quite a while, but it's now doing it regardless of electrical load.

After reading hundreds of posts of other Nissans having the same problems, I've come up with this list of what people say can cause the problem:

Crank Position Sensor
Cam Sensor
ECM
MAF
Throttle Body

The car has less than 100k miles on it, and it's paid for. If it's possible to fix it without spending a ton of money, I'd like to. (Even though I hate the car & it's had too many problems for its age/mileage, no payment makes it worth keeping to me).

Anyone have any suggestions?

btw - how hard is it to change the rear seal? I have a leak that doesn't effect the oil level, but is enough to stink a person out of the car. I've been quote $886, but want to know if that's too high.


----------

